# Intuition on Start of Labor? Did you "just know"?



## MrsStutler

Do you think there is anything to a woman's intuition when it comes to her starting labor?

I am 37+1 today and I left work early because I just felt terrible. The past few days I've just felt "off". I keep thinking maybe labor is just around the corner but then I also feel like it's all wishful thinking and we will end up having him way later. At our doctor appointment 2 weeks ago I was dilated just to a cm but in between then and now I've had some mucous like discharge (no pink/blood), my feet and legs have taken to swelling up like balloons whether I'm on or off of them which is unusual for me, I've had a bit of increase in BH, intermittent low back pains and some pretty darn painful feelings down below as well. Baby is definitely lower since his butt reaches just above my belly button now as opposed to under my ribs. I have also lost 2lbs and had some loose stool as well. 

I just look at all this and think labor just has to be coming very soon but then the rational part of me chimes in with how all of this is normal in late pregnancy and labor could still be weeks away!


----------



## saphire76

No help but I was wondering the same thing. I feel the same as you. I even feel like I'm in labor but no real contractions and I don't know it. Mind is a craZy thing.


----------



## tmr1234

The day i went in to labuor with my LO i felt brill no pains nothing ( i had SPD all the way along my preg) then that night on my EDD my bump just felt srange and then about 30 mins after the pain sarted


----------



## NuKe

my DH knew!! he's very strange, he is ALWAYS right about gender as well.


----------



## UkCath

I didn't feel anything like intuition no. I started to feel heavier like holly was lower for a couple of days before i was due and i had a bloody show the day after my due date and that's how I knew something was going to happen . Contractions started slowly later that day mild at first so it was more like "oh so that's a contraction" at first rather than "ow" ones that came later.


----------



## Guppy051708

I wasn't even expecting to go into labor with DS when i did...i was surprised...even though it started at 41+4, so i should have just figured it would :dohh: haha

This time...i keep wanting to intuitively say around the 17th of this month...but i have such difficulties believe it because i'll only be 39+1...so...guess we will find out haha!


----------



## scaredmmy2b

I have been 2cm for a week and i keep saying to myself tonights the night but it never is


----------



## LoveMyBugg x

I all the sudden had all negative emotions magically lifted the day before I went...

I didn't know, I actually just thought I simply became okay with the thought being pregnant forever. :haha:

BUT.... EVERYONE else knew. I kept getting calls/texts asking if i was in labor saying they have a feeling i'm gonna have her tonight... i did.. all from ppl who don't know eachother and totally out of the blue, an acquaintances mom had said something... THAT's how random it was. x


----------



## AngelEyes999

Hi there, with my first I had no idea at all, I was 6 days past my due date. The day before I had been feeling really poorly, sickly and shaky etc but the day I went into labour I felt absolutely fine, went on a long walk, did lots of housework and 6pm that night, waters just went out of the blue, it took me by surprise! I think that was the first day I had "switched off" thinking about when baby was coming, they say things come when you least expect them!!! This time round, its ALL I am thinking about and now Im only 4 days from being induced :-(, I had diarrhoea episodes over a week and a half ago now and thought that was it!! Baby was engaged and everything. Now he has un-engaged himself and there are no signs whatsoever that he is coming. Midwife can't even do a sweep because his head isn't down enough :-(. The little monkeys just come when they please Im afraid !!

Good luck to you xxx


----------



## ljo1984

I was 41+4 and got up several time overnight, while on the toilet I was getting contractions but as they were all in my pelvic area this time round I honestly just thought I was constipated and after trying for a while with no luck (cause I wasn't constipated lol) I'd go back to bed and had period type cramps but just went back off to sleep. Did this a few times until 5am but when I got back to bed I couldn't get my legs in due to contractions. That's when I realised I'm in labour ha ha!! Never got any indications or intuition. I was constantly cleaning and tidying but don't know if it was more due to it been over Xmas and due to have a home birth at any time, I didn't want it to be a mess when mw got there ha ha. Xx


----------



## Guppy051708

Guppy051708 said:


> I wasn't even expecting to go into labor with DS when i did...i was surprised...even though it started at 41+4, so i should have just figured it would :dohh: haha
> 
> This time...i keep wanting to intuitively say around the 17th of this month...but i have such difficulties believe it because i'll only be 39+1...so...guess we will find out haha!

Well i had #2 on sunday! So my intuition on an early baby actually was correct! Just the difference was he came on the 12th..but thats pretty close to the 17!


----------



## Lollieollie

Hi,

I never but my mum did! She seen me the day my contractions started (though they were bh) and said I had started, I said she was just too excited! When I lost my plug the next mornin I went to call her just as my phOne started ringing -'my spooky mum calling to check!


----------



## Kirstiedenman

i had quite a few signs as the day before i had my bloody show but the whole day I felt tired and just unwell as if i was going to get the flu I was at a friends bbq till about 7 at night and my waters broke at 10:30 but that was super unexpected i thought for sure i would have some sort of contractions or something first but nope no pains nothing just a big gush lol but i had always said i would go into labor on a sunday and i did! but i had a feeling with how crappy i felt that it was going to happen that day.


----------

